# using cash instead of bankcard or cc



## MaryV

Its occurring to me, (maybe I am just paranoid about our govt, not sure) to use cash when buying up any large amount of food, just so no one knows that I have bought up so much of it. I know that at this present time it doesnt matter if I buy with cc or bank card or cash, but it could be that in some near future time, if food shortages are here, the govt could maybe go looking for those who have large food stores to confiscate it. maybe like I say i am just getting paranoid. but I have started useing cash when I shop as much as possible. also I go in the store, buy some, take it outside to the car, go back in, get some more, I do that when I am buying a large amount of one thing that is on sale. 
cash cant be traced yet, unless its large bills.
one day they will take our cash so that they can control us totally...but then we can still barter, lol...


----------



## River Rafter

Cash is a great idea, especially given that identy theft is on the rise. If the bad guy gets your credit card number, bank account number, etc... it won't be pretty.


----------



## Canadian

I pay for almost everything with cash. I usually have a whole bunch in my wallet just in case I need to buy something expensive. I also keep a bunch in the safe in case there's a power failure and all the bank machines stop working. That way I can still buy things.

During the Toronto black out my relatives all ran out of money because they don't keep cash. They couldn't buy food because all the supermarkets would only take cash. I was just fine. I had enough on me to keep me going for a week or two if I needed to stretch it. 

I don't like anyone being able to trace my transactions except me. The people I buy from love cash. I get all kinds of discounts and extras when I show up with lots of cash. That's the magic of cash. I only have one credit card which I need for business. My bank card only gets used at the bank to get cash out. 

Cash opens a lot of doors. People will even sell you items they don't show to normal customers. They'll let you in when the place is full, save you a special parking spot, load your boxes for you, lend you things, or do the occasional job for free. I love cash.


----------



## mona

I pay for my ammo with cash.


----------



## UncleJoe

Ditto. No paper trail here!


----------



## dukman

All of those "card saver programs" really have my paranoid side freaked out sometimes... Even if you pay cash, they can track your sales. Costco cards too... Someone SOMEWHERE knows what you are buying.... 

At least I can use my parents phone numbers when I buy from the grocery stores


----------



## 10101

MaryV said:


> Its occurring to me, (maybe I am just paranoid about our govt, not sure) to use cash when buying up any large amount of food, just so no one knows that I have bought up so much of it. I know that at this present time it doesnt matter if I buy with cc or bank card or cash, but it could be that in some near future time, if food shortages are here, the govt could maybe go looking for those who have large food stores to confiscate it. maybe like I say i am just getting paranoid. but I have started useing cash when I shop as much as possible. also I go in the store, buy some, take it outside to the car, go back in, get some more, I do that when I am buying a large amount of one thing that is on sale.
> cash cant be traced yet, unless its large bills.
> one day they will take our cash so that they can control us totally...but then we can still barter, lol...





















All kiding aside, cash is king! Everything is tracked and recorded (forever) when you purchase with any type of electronic payment. The alphabet boys (fbi, nsa, cia, atf, etc....you get the idea) create patterns in which they scan the system for potential "patriot act suspects"

Just incase you don't know what "patriot act" stands for.... here it is.
Uniting and Strengthening America by *P*roviding *A*ppropriate *T*ools *R*equired to *I*ntercept and *O*bstruct *T*errorism Act.

I find that the heavy duty aluminum foil (for grilling) is the best material to make a tin foil hat out of


----------



## pills

Make sure the shiny side is out on the tinfoil to properly reflect. If shiny in it penetrates and locks it it. 

I use a mixture of CC and cash depending on the circumstance.


----------



## Canadian

It also seals in your virginity permanently.


----------



## doc66

I have gotten away from carrying a credit or bank card. If I don' have the cash in my pocket, I don't buy it. I used to do this in my 20's and then I got married and into the credit debit cycle. Now that I'm out of one, I'm trying to get out of the other. I have about five years to being credit card debit free... I'll never do that agian. 

It's a good idea to never get started, it's a better idea to get out while you can.


----------



## Canadian

It's shocking how much debt people are carrying. My wife's biological father is around 65 and has two mortgages on his crappy house. I'm not sure if the intends on working until he's 80 or what. In few years he'll be pretty much screwed. His wife does not work and supporting them both with two mortgages and no retirement fund looks bleak.


----------



## NaeKid

I have a credit-card only for necessary use. I refuse to "live" off of my credit card and will never take a "cash-loan" on it. I will use my debit-card (interact) or cash depending on the size and type of purchase. I don't normally carry sufficient cash to buy a full-tank of gas for my GMC pickup, but, will have enough cash for a visit to the local pub for a burger-n-brew or to the corner store for odds-n-ends.

Groceries are normally paid-for by debit-card - my average visit costs me between $150 and $200 to replenish stock-piles and $50 - $75 for fresh-top-ups (fresh vegies / fruits / etc). Now that summer is kicking in, the farmer's market next-door to my metal-shop is about to open again and I will visit them with cash for my fresh goodies.


----------



## sailaway

*Cash and Credit cards*

A mixture of both works for me. I use cash for Ammo and other things I don't want traced, then I use credit cards for points for free Home Depot Gift Cards or Cabelas Points. Home Depot is going to provide the materials for a free cabin if I can find the right land. Cabelas gets my out door gear for free. I also like telling the cashiers when I check out that I am building up points for free guns. Some of them really like hearing that. I always pay my cards off when they are due.


----------



## Canadian

I've never been a fan of the "points" thing. I simply pay cash and try to establish a good relationship with local family run businesses. That's how I get my discounts. Like most people I do often end up at the big box store. Kind of unavoidable sometimes. 

In Canada we have a store called Canadian Tire and they print their own money. It's actually printed at the Canadian Mint where our real money comes from. Some people save up piles of it and buy a new generator or snow blower. I personally don't like Canadian Tire money as I find it annoying to keep track of. The denominations range from 5 cents up to several dollars. 

They always give me some when I shop there and instead of keeping it they have a box by the door where it can be donated to a local charity. I just put mine in there.


----------



## Chemechie

*Cash is king*

I too use a mix of cash and credit. I ALWAYS pay my bill off every month, sometimes more often. I use cash for purchases I don't want traced and am thinking about using it more. 
Like mentioned earlier, with a crisis or blackout, ATMs/ banks will likely be closed or busy - I am building up to enough cash on hand for at least a weeks normal expenses or enough cash to bug out to family 600 miles away in case of a local crisis/ disaster (storms, unrest, etc). 
I have traveled all over the US and the world and it has been the very rare place that does not take cash.


----------



## LittleFire

Been doing it myself as well, to get rid of the debt load and something my parents always told me... if you don't have the cash, you don't buy. Sadly my ex-husband was a credit card, loan etc fool and I'm slowly paying it all back and getting back on how I was 20 yrs ago before meeting him!

Another good thing I have started with this topic, is staying away from restaurants where I can save even a lot more and be healthier. Where I live we have this discount by Chamber of commerce program and if you show your debit card or credit card with that little sticker you can get discount pricing at stores or restaurants. Makes you pull it out and use! No more for me!


----------



## Von Helman

I personally find by only using cash even ever out an about that I tend not to over spend and make sure I only get what I really need. I have actually ended up saving more money over the years simply by going all cash. 

For me it has nothing to do with wanting to keep my purchases and activity private but I have to admit it is a benefit of using cash. Today however the government is now requiring many businesses to report people who use cash to purchase certain items including Tattoos if they are of any symbol that the government has listed as one their “watch list” such as the Gladson Flag.


----------



## set2survive

Von Helman, what law requires this? Do tell us more please.


----------



## UncleJoe

Canadian said:


> It's shocking how much debt people are carrying.


I have a friend that has his own landscape biz. His cc has a $25,000 balance on it.  He pays it down to about $10,000 during the busy season, then lives on it over the winter.  It's a vicious cycle that's hard to get out of.
On a positive note; I did convince him to start a garden this year. He was so thrilled with the fresh produce, he's going to expand next year.
One small step at a time.


----------



## Jason

We use a mix of cash and debit card. Never credit card. We had 4 cc's with balances on them and over the last 2 years have returned 3 to a zero balance. One to go which will ake about another year. Next March the Jeep will be paid for so after that no vehicle payments for a while.


----------



## NaeKid

Von Helman said:


> I personally find by only using cash even ever out an about that I tend not to over spend and make sure I only get what I really need. I have actually ended up saving more money over the years simply by going all cash.
> 
> For me it has nothing to do with wanting to keep my purchases and activity private but I have to admit it is a benefit of using cash. Today however the government is now requiring many businesses to report people who use cash to purchase certain items including Tattoos if they are of any symbol that the government has listed as one their "watch list" such as the Gladson Flag.


Had to look-up the Gladson flag ... it is the "Don't tread on me" with a rattle-snake, eh? I have seen those as bumper-stickers and t-shirts .. is there really something wrong with that?


----------



## set2survive

It's the Gadsden flag, not Gladston. It is the flag of a political movement that opposes the current Democrat jugerrnaut that is growing the government welfare state as much as it possibly can, as fast as it possibly can. Some fear it represents a brewing revolution, I believe it represents the birth of a new political party. Something we need I believe.

I know of no law however requiring the reporting of display of this flag, and it would obviously be a violation of the 1st Ammendment garanteeing Freedom of Speech.
The flag is an honored part of our American heritage, inconceivable that it would be supressed in any way.


----------



## NaeKid

set2survive: yuppers, that is the one that I found after searching for it. I don't know much about the ammendments, what they mean, what they do, or whatever.

From what I understand, anyone can have any flag that they want, but, if the flag is displayed with a country or provincial (state) flag, it must be at a lower level. ie: Companies have their logo imprinted on a flag to display outside their business - it is completely legal. I think that the gay-movement also has some kind of flag that they carry - again, completely legal.

The gadsden flag might be related to some movement going on, but, as long as it isn't displayed alongside a country or state flag, there is nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## sailaway

I flew my Gadson Flag from my 69 commando on the 4th of July and somebody stole it late that night. I need to find another one can anybody help?


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

I have a friend who refuses to carry credit or a debit card and won't pay for anything with a check either. All he carries is a small amount of paper money but mostly he carries $1 coins and pays mostly with those.


----------



## Canadian

I have yet to find anyone who will still take a check.


----------



## Todays Survival Show

I'm in favor of not leaving a paper trail too. Let me also add that paying in cash forces me to limit my spending. Even more so than a debit card. It's painful to turn lose of cash. For me, much more painful than running a card through the machine.

I'm really a believer in cash because of the identity theft problem though. 

Trying paying all of your bills in cash and all of your everyday expenses in cash for one month. Get cashier's checks if you have to mail a bill. Even if you have to pay a fee to the bank to cut the cashier's check, do it. You'll find you will probably spend 7-10% less than you normally would using a credit or debit card.

Of course, I don't use credit cards either.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

sailaway said:


> I flew my Gadson Flag from my 69 commando on the 4th of July and somebody stole it late that night. I need to find another one can anybody help?


this is where i got mine. good company and really good people to deal with, their merchandise is second to none.:2thumb: 
Gadsden and Culpeper :The Official Dont Tread On Me Outfitter

:beercheer:


----------



## kyfarmer

I,am a cash only if i can person, jezz i know some folk's paying the house payment with credit card's, it can turn an $700 payment into a $1100 nightmare. A lot of out of work folk's trying to keep afloat with card's. They are planing to do away with cash as they can't keep track of it. Chash is the only way to go, when you buy or pay something sliding it out of the hand even to purchase a money order, reality hit's.


----------



## westr01

*My name is Cash!*

It's been a few years since this happened to me, but I'll share the story anyway. I went to Radio shack to pick something up (I don't remember what)! I was the second person in line, the cashier asked the man in front of me his last name, and he said "Cash"! It was an odd last name that is why I noticed. When it was my turn to pay, I was using cash, again the cashier asked for my last name&#8230;That is when it dawned on me&#8230;"My last name is Cash" I said!
I assume the info gathered would be used for normal purposes, advertisements and the like, but you never know.


----------



## kyfarmer

Dam! i just purchased a set of radio's two day's ago from them and put up with that same bull' i assumed it was for warn. I gave my dad's name and address for it because he was getting them. It's for our comm. I kinda did not like the question's asked. Intrusive to say the least. Why did i not see this coming, because it's the norm to be blasted with question's every time you buy anything, well i,am done with it, MY NEW NAME AT THE COUNTER IS CASH. I like it.


----------



## westr01

*Happy to help!*



kyfarmer said:


> Dam! i just purchased a set of radio's two day's ago from them and put up with that same bull' i assumed it was for warn. I gave my dad's name and address for it because he was getting them. It's for our comm. I kinda did not like the question's asked. Intrusive to say the least. Why did i not see this coming, because it's the norm to be blasted with question's every time you buy anything, well i,am done with it, MY NEW NAME AT THE COUNTER IS CASH. I like it.


I'm happy to help! I didn't know they were still asking that question because I quit going there after my experience.


----------



## TechAdmin

I use CC for business expenses because it allows me options. Aside from that everything else gets paid in cash or money order. When people at counters ask me for info I just tell them to use the stores or respectfully tell them no. I don't see why a Christams Card requires my zip code.


----------



## NaeKid

Dean said:


> I use CC for business expenses because it allows me options. Aside from that everything else gets paid in cash or money order. When people at counters ask me for info I just tell them to use the stores or respectfully tell them no. I don't see why a Christams Card requires my zip code.


I love being a Canadian - our postal codes are a combination of numbers and letters. So, when I am asked, my PC is: H0H 0H0 :2thumb:


----------



## Jason

Your postal code is very season-appropriate, Naekid.


----------



## TechAdmin

Funny. I think I'll tell them in the future that I'm Canadian and say that.


----------



## NaeKid

Dean said:


> Funny. I think I'll tell them in the future that I'm Canadian and say that.


You'll need to disguise your Texan drawl first ... tell you want, come here for a couple month vacation and learn how to really talk Canadian, eh? :beercheer:


----------



## Jason

I can hear that now-"Howdy, y'all, how aboot that Cowboys game?"


----------



## Country Living

Don't pick on the Texans. I suspect there may be more posters on this board from The Great State than from any other state. :beercheer: California may be a close second.

As for the topic, we use cash for an entirely different reason. We live in a poor, rural county. We pay cash to the small business owners so they avoid having to pay the 3% credit card fee. Texas is one of the few states that does not allow the fee to be passed to the consumer so the business has to integrate that fee into their business. We feel it's the right thing to do - it's our little way to help. 

There are also times we pay cash and we don't care if/how they record the income. 

The nice thing about cash is when you run out of it you have to quit spending. That's an important lesson in today's society of impulse spending and credit card debt.

All of you need to practice "y'all" and "colebeer".


----------



## NaeKid

Give me a week in Texas and my accent would be so perfect that even the locals wouldn't have a clue that I was born-n-raised in Canada. The Texan-drawl is something that is very easy (for me) to do - as well as speaking with a traditional Celtic or Germanic (my two main family backgrounds) sound. I can also sing in Cantonese and Mandarin due to the fact that I was immersed in the Chinese culture from the time I was 16 till I was 32 ... 

Oh ya - back to topic .. 

A friend of mine owns a business (I was there yesterday afternoon) and he was telling me that to have his interact-credit-card machine on his counter costs him on average $1000 per month between bank-fees, credit-card-fees, connection-fees. The city is taxing him $1000 / month and that doesn't even count his operating expenses. He needs to "earn" $100,000 per year to pay for his business before he pays for his staff and products.

Yes - I bought stuff off of him yesterday, paid interact (I didn't have the amount of cash on me) and asked him to join up here. He might try to display some of his goods, so, if you are needing some new knives, give him a chance at your business.


----------



## Todays Survival Show

NaeKid said:


> Give me a week in Texas and my accent would be so perfect that even the locals wouldn't have a clue that I was born-n-raised in Canada. The Texan-drawl is something that is very easy (for me) to do - as well as speaking with a traditional Celtic or Germanic (my two main family backgrounds) sound. I can also sing in Cantonese and Mandarin due to the fact that I was immersed in the Chinese culture from the time I was 16 till I was 32 ...
> 
> Oh ya - back to topic ..
> 
> A friend of mine owns a business (I was there yesterday afternoon) and he was telling me that to have his interact-credit-card machine on his counter costs him on average $1000 per month between bank-fees, credit-card-fees, connection-fees. The city is taxing him $1000 / month and that doesn't even count his operating expenses. He needs to "earn" $100,000 per year to pay for his business before he pays for his staff and products.
> 
> Yes - I bought stuff off of him yesterday, paid interact (I didn't have the amount of cash on me) and asked him to join up here. He might try to display some of his goods, so, if you are needing some new knives, give him a chance at your business.


I've lived in Texas 16 years and still haven't mastered the drawl. People know within 30 seconds I'm a Yankee.


----------



## Viking

Hording of food, ammo, toilet paper, gold or silver could be red flags for the War Powers Act which as far as I know was not recended after WWII, it may well be part of the Patriot Act. That's why if someone tells me they put there precious metals (coins or bullion bars) in a safe deposit box in their bank I remind them of what FDR did in 1933.


----------



## kyfarmer

Sadly most of my family still think, their thing,s are protected in the bank,s. When i reminded them of what ya said. That could never happen today. :scratch There is no fixinn stewpid.  I,am a cash only person, have to have an account, got one don,t want one. Never use it or very seldom. As far as a deposit box i,am on one with my dad but it,s his, my thang,s is in mason jar,s.  Not really but close. It will happen again and when it does. :shtf:


----------



## Woody

*Cash versus credit?*

Many moons ago I realized that if I had/used credit cards I would get myself into trouble. The same troubles folks are having now, too much debt and making minimum payments each month. I went to the Johnny Cash method. Back then I worked for a living and most of the jobs paid cash, so I was good to go.

Now, I have an office job and direct deposit. Each Friday I use the debit card to take out my allowance for the week. This is my money to spend on food, gas, fun, clothing, and basically day to day living expenses. The mortgage, car payment, utility, student loan, insurance, taxes all the monthly bills are done electronically.

I do most of the grocery shopping for the week on Friday. What I can do the following week depends on how much cash I have left. Anything I have left the following allowance day goes towards the vacation fund&#8230; or to buy new fishing gear.

This has worked great for the many years I have used this system. I never go over budget or go into debit for my daily expenses! If I want to do something I need to look into the wallet to see if I can afford to do/buy it. If there is something I really want to buy, say something I'd like Santa to bring me, I have to cut back on spending for however long it takes to save the money to buy it.


----------



## texican

I use both... But, I put most purchases on the card. First, I don't get points, I get cash back... Last year of purchases netted me 250$.

I'm not really worried about 'tracking'.... as the trail goes cold, when tracking me... my address is several miles away from where the authorities think it is.

I'm debt free, with cash in the bank, and at home. I pay the bills in full at the end of the month, and don't carry balances.

I worry more about website tracking tptb might be interested in more than how 'little' food I purchase.


----------



## HozayBuck

westr01 said:


> It's been a few years since this happened to me, but I'll share the story anyway. I went to Radio shack to pick something up (I don't remember what)! I was the second person in line, the cashier asked the man in front of me his last name, and he said "Cash"! It was an odd last name that is why I noticed. When it was my turn to pay, I was using cash, again the cashier asked for my last name&#8230;That is when it dawned on me&#8230;"My last name is Cash" I said!
> I assume the info gathered would be used for normal purposes, advertisements and the like, but you never know.


Wastr01, you just reminded me of a buddy of mine from almost 30 years back, whenever somebody asked his SS number he just rattled of a number , one day I asked him why he didn't do as I do and tell them it's none of their business, he laughed and said, Hell, it ain't my number !! I asked if he had made it up and he said nope, belongs to Richard Nixon !!! But I did laugh my ass off when he opened a checking account for the first time in years and after they had his money they sent a notice that the SS number he used wasn't his and his funds were frozen until he came in with the right number..I still laughed today when you reminded me of it...

We seem to have gotten into the habit of answering just about any thing ask of us, When the state of MT started using SS numbers I refused and they just assigned a number, no problem but most people just gave their number...

A lot of businesses seem to think we should give them our SS number, I just refuse and smile, either do business or not I don't care, if they insist I just walk and go elsewhere...

best to just deal with small places who want your business not your history..


----------

